

3D Printer Benchmarking with Action Figures - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2009/05/3d-printer-benchmarking-with-action-figures/

======
geuis
This seems like nothing more than a marketing post pseudo-wrapped in a thin
layer of content.

~~~
PieSquared
You could have phrased that as, "I don't think there is much information in
that article. It might just be marketing."

You don't need to be hostile here.

~~~
replicatorblog
Pie,

Thanks, I agree. It may not have been a great submission/article, but it
wasn't marketing pap. I tried to add a lot of photos to give people unfamiliar
with the products a clear picture of what this tech is capable of. If anything
I think this article would dissuade most people.

